# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ervaringen micro endoscopische hernia operatie gevraagd

## Agnes574

Wie heeft zo'n operatie ondergaan en wil zijn ervaringen/bevindingen met ons delen??

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Tijdens een rugoperatie van mij lag er iemand naast me die op deze manier geholpen is. Zij heeft het heel goed doorstaan en heeft nadien geen klachten meer gehad. Zij had wel een kleine hernia. Was overigens een heel andere arts.
Denk zelf dat voor jou de mtd methode meer geschikt is. Is minimaal invasief, maar kunnen beter de plaats van de hernia beoordelen dan via de endoscopische manier.
Maar Aggie geniet eerst lekker van je vakantie, wie weet hoe je dan opknapt.
Heeeeel erggggg veeeel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks lieverd,

Maar ik vraag het uit naam van één van onze leden(Roos75),die deze vraag stelde  :Wink: ,niet voor mezelf.

Misschien kun jij haar helpen met het verhaal van de vrouw die toen naast je lag??

Xx Ag

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Degene die naast me lag had een kleine hernia en flink wat overgewicht. Dit is de reden geweest voor de neurochirurg om te kiezen voor endoscopische methode. Ze merkte meteen na de operatie dat haar beenpijn verdwenen had, maar had op dat moment wel wat last van haar rug. Ze moest ook tot 12 uur na de ingreep blijven liggen, mocht niet staan of zitten. Dit schijnt belangrijk te zijn met deze methode omdat de discus ook weer dicht moet zijn anders heb je meteen weer een hernia.
De dag daarna mocht ze weer mobiliseren en liep eigenlijk meteen weer gewoon. Bij nacontrole haar weer tegen gekomen en het ging toen nog steeds goed. Geen klachten meer.
Hoop dat Roos75 hier wat aan heeft.

----------


## simpiebruijn

Ik heb ook ervaring over deze operatie maar die van mij is niet zo goed hier mijn verhaal tevens ook de brief die ik naar de kliniek als klacht heb gestuurd.
Op 14 februari jl. ben ik naar kliniek Klein Rosendael geweest en heb ik een afspraak met dr. Homminga gehad. Daar kwam, uit dat ik een flinke hernia had op niveau L4 L5 rechts na het zien van de mri scan die ik meegekregen had uit het Twee Steden ziekenhuis in waalwijk. Ik moest geopereerd worden. Dit is gebeurd op 4 maart jl. alles was prima gegaan volgens de verpleegsters. Tot dat ik naar een paar uur naar het toilet moest en ik bijna niet kon lopen omdat ik door mijn been zakte en mijn voet verdoofd was. Dit waren andere klachten als die ik voor de operatie had. Nadat de verpleegster dr. Homminga belde omdat ze dit raar vond kwam hij met het verhaal dat op die bewuste zaterdag 14 februari hij de mri scan van iemand anders had bekeken dus niet die van mij. Want iets voor de operatie heeft hij mijn mri scan voor het eerst gezien en daar zag hij niets op. Hij is toen toch gaan opereren omdat ik zo lang klachten had en dat ik veel pijn had. Ik wist hier op dat moment voor de operatie dus niets van. Ik had toestemming gegeven om te opereren aan een hernia van iemand anders en dus niet van mij. Ik heb dus geen toestemming gegeven om te opereren terwijl er niets te zien was op de mri scan. Nu blijkt dat hij tijdens de operatie toch een hernia heeft gezien en weggehaald maar op niveau L5 S1. Na de operatie had ik dus een doof gevoel in mijn voet en dat is dus nog steeds zo ook de zijkant van mijn kuit zit een doofgevoel. Twee dagen na de operatie begon de verschrikkelijke pijn in heel mijn been op te zetten en dit is ook nog steeds zo. Dit betekent dat ik al meer dan 5 weken beneden op bed lig en er alleen uit kom om naar het toilet te gaan en te eten. Ik kan niet meer dan een paar minuten staan/lopen of zitten. Ik heb al verschillende keren contact opgenomen met dr. Homminga maar iedere keer zegt hij dat het tijd nodig heeft tot gisteren, want gisteren 9 april belde ik hem wederom op omdat er totaal geen verbetering in zit en ik dit afgesproken had met de huisarts die was ook al ingeschakeld door mij omdat ik geen vertrouwen meer had in dr. Homminga. Nu kwam hij met voorstel om een injectie te geven terwijl hij twee weken geleden heeft gezegd dat een injectie geen zin heeft ook de huisarts zei vorige week dat dit geen zin heeft. Dus ik was er niet mee eens om een injectie te geven toen zei dr. Homminga een injectie of anders ga je maar naar een andere arts toe. Ik vind dit lekker makkelijk want hij is degene die mij geopereerd heeft dus hij moet het oplossen. Er zijn nog meer mogelijkheden en dat heb ik ook gezegd zoals een CAT scan, maar daar reageerde hij totaal niet op hem bleef bij zijn standpunt een injectie of een andere arts. Na een paar minuten discussiëren omdat ik er niet mee eens was zei hij vervolgens mijn assistent neemt wel contact met je op en voor dat ik daar op wou reageren had hij de hoorn er al op gegooid. Hoe professioneel kun je zijn. De assistent heeft vrij snel teruggebeld en maakt een melding van hoe onprofessioneel hij met mij omgaat. Ik heb het idee dat ik niet serieus genomen word en dat er iets anders aan de hand is als herstellende pijn na de operatie. Ook vind ik de manier hoe hij communiceert zeer onprofessioneel. En dan heb ik het nog niet over het feit dat hij mij geopereerd heeft terwijl ik geen toestemming voor deze operatie heb gegeven. Ik heb namelijk toestemming gegeven voor een operatie van een scan van een andere patiënt van dr. Homminga. Hij had voor de operatie moeten vertellen dat hij een fout heeft gemaakt met het bekijken van de mri scan die bewuste 14 februari en niet na operatie dit komen vertellen want toen kon ik niet meer kiezen of ik wel geopereerd wilde worden.

Groetjes simone

----------


## Agnes574

Huh..na een paar uur al lopend naar het toilet???
Ik dacht dat je toch een uur of 10 volledig plat op je rug moest blijven liggen na zo'n ingreep??

Wat een verhaal Simone...lijkt wel een thriller..Sterkte!!

Xx Ag

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Sterker nog de neurochirurg die mij geopereerd heeft is er voor om na 4 -6 uur na de operatie al uit je bed te komen voor naar bv. de wc. Dit geldt alleen niet voor endoscopische operaties dan moeten ze 12 uur blijven liggen.
Zo snel uit bed is bij een MTD operatie of conservatieve operatie. Dit heeft een gunstig effect op je lichaam en ter voorkoming van een trombosebeen en evt. uiteindelijk een longembolie.

----------


## simpiebruijn

Hoi,

Ik heb toch ook een endoscopische operatie gehad en mocht toch echt na een paar uur na de wc lopen. 

Vrijdag moet ik naar een andere neuroloog voor een second opinion dus ben benieuwd.

Ik heb ook positieve ervaringen gehoord over deze ingreep ik denk dat ik gewoon een pechvogel ben die een keer in de zoveel tijd voorkomt.

Groetjes simone

----------

